# Popping Bubble Wrap - The Mad Tire Show!



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2014)

Are you addicted to popping bubble wrap?


----------



## Falcon (Dec 6, 2014)

Awwww.  That's no fun.  Ya gotta'  pop 'em  one-at-a-time,  like zits.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 6, 2014)

:iagree:


----------



## AprilT (Dec 6, 2014)

What's really sick is I watched the whole thing.  Think I'm over my addiction now.


----------



## jujube (Dec 6, 2014)

Can't resist it...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2014)

Use to scare the crap out of the dogs. Of course I would never do it.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 6, 2014)

I can't overcome this addiction.  If you're likewise:

http://www.virtual-bubblewrap.com/bubble-wrap.swf


----------



## Falcon (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks Blaze.  That was fun.  I'm saving it for further fun.  I turned up my volume and it sounded like gun shots.

Sure beats sitting around wringing my hands and lamenting, "Woe is me."


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2014)

Virtual Bubble Wrap!  Thanks blaze!  Unlimited new sheets too!  WOW!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 6, 2014)

Blaze Duskdreamer said:


> I can't overcome this addiction.  If you're likewise:
> 
> http://www.virtual-bubblewrap.com/bubble-wrap.swf



How cruel, 3 or 4 of them wouldn't pop.  LOL!  Guess I'm not over my addiction after all.


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 7, 2014)

*I've snapped*


I've Snapped

Contributed by  pooper  on Monday, October 30 2006 @ 14:38:06 AEST     
Topic: Obsession  

*Bubble Wrap --I've Snapped

OH, how I love my bubble wrap 
I like to make it pop and snap 
It's hardly a compulsion. 
No need to feel revulsion. 
It isn't any crime, 
and, - - -
I can stop it anytime! 

Ok, but it's a rather harmless habit 
I'm not hooked on it (pop! )dagnabit 
My bubble snappings frequent 
But I don't need any treament. 
You might believe I can't, 
But, (...POP!)
I can stop it any time I want. 

POP!,POP!,POP,POP! 
Now I'll ..stop, 
POP! POP!POP!POP! 
Just one more Okay? 
Pop! POP!
Then just for today? 
POP! POP! POP! 
I'll try ..uh Pop!
to  snap out of it! 
Pop!
To quit,
pop!
 Can't you see?
HELP ME! HELP ME! HELP ME!*​


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 7, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I think the first Rice Crispies were in a bubble wrap package!


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 7, 2014)

Better the bubble wrap than a box full of plastic foam peanuts.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 7, 2014)

When I tried it 2 of them kept switching---pop one and the other one went back to unpopped and vice versa.  Then this little voice hinted to hold down a key first and it worked.  Strange.


----------

